
Generating Words from Embeddings - MindSustenance
https://rajatvd.github.io/Generating-Words-From-Embeddings/
======
MindSustenance
Hey guys,

I made a blog post a while back on Generating Words From Embeddings. It's a
simple project which aims to create new meaningful words by generating them
character by character, conditioned on a word embedding.

Now, I finally got around to making a simple colab notebook
([https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1f_vW0k8YyoyiPIgX7eH...](https://colab.research.google.com/drive/1f_vW0k8YyoyiPIgX7eHP_a-8T3Zepat3))
which makes it very easy to play around with the model and sample new words in
a matter of minutes. I'd love to see what weird and interesting words you
encounter when messing around with it!

Also, I made this quite a while back, so I only experimented with a simple
decoder RNN (GRU/LSTM). Given the leaps and bounds by which NLP research has
grown since then, it might be worth trying out more models (perhaps
transformers) and seeing if they can generate qualitatively more pleasing
words.

GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/rajatvd/WordGenerator](https://github.com/rajatvd/WordGenerator)

